# Welche Arten von Usern gibt es im Forum?



## Benutzername (9. April 2002)

*Der Wichtigtuer*
Der Wichtigtuer zieht bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit alte Threads nach oben. Natürlich nur seine eigenen. Antwortet ausweichend und nichtssagend, wenn man ihn kritisiert.
Motto: Das Forum wäre ohne mich arm dran. Ich bin wichtig.

*Der Grinser*
Der Grinser hat 3 Möglichkeiten, einen Satz zu beenden, nämlich *g*, *gg* und *ggg*. Kreativgrinser wandeln das gelegentlich ab in *g+ oder +g*. Die durchschnittliche Smiley-pro-Posting-Rate beträgt 10/1.
Motto: Ich bin lustig. Wirklich.

*Der Planlose*
Der Planlose stellt Fragen, die bereits mehrfach beantwortet wurden. Kommt nie auf die Idee, anstatt Threads zu schreiben andere Threads zu lesen. Hat keine eigenen Ideen. Bevor er etwas ausprobiert, was vielleicht zwei Minuten dauern würde, schreibt er lieber zehn Minuten lang an einem Thread und wartet den Rest des Tages auf Antworten.
Motto: Wie geht das?

*Der Verärgerte*
Der Verärgerte regt sich in einem unzumutbaren Tonfall über Lächerlichkeiten wie das Heft-Layout oder die Anarchy-Online-Anmeldung auf.
Motto: WAS SOLL DER SCHEISS? ICH WILL DAS GEÄNDERT HABEN, WAS JUCKT ES MICH WAS DREI MILLIONEN ANDERE LESER WOLLEN?????

*Der Schwätzer*
Der Schwätzer schafft es ohne Probleme, jeden Thread durch dämliche Zwischenbemerkungen entweder zu beenden oder in einen Smalltalk-Thread umzuwandeln. Tritt ausschließlich rudelweise auf, da er allein keinen Erfolg in Aussicht hat.
Motto: Sinn ist sinnlos.

*Der Überkorrekte*
Der Überkorrekte ist Sternträger. Oder er will einer werden. Löscht viel, hauptsächlich Warez-Links. Hat vermutlich selbst zuhause die Schränke voller Raubkopien. Ist der Meinung, daß ohne ihn nichts geht.
Motto: Lead. Don't follow.

*Der Politfreak*
Der Politfreak stürzt sich auf jeden Polit-Thread und macht selbst gern welche auf. Seine Argumentation besteht ausschließlich aus Stammtisch-Parolen, meistens deutlich rechts. Ist in keinster Weise bereit, auch nur einen Fingerbreit von seiner Meinung abzuweichen.
Motto: Ich habe immer recht.

*Der Übertreiber*
Der Übertreiber eröffnet jeden Tag mindestens drei Threads und kann nicht ruhig schlafen, wenn er nicht in mindestens 20 anderen Threads seine Meinung abgegeben hat. Wirft Hilfesuchenden meist sinnlose Suchmaschinen-Ergebnisse entgegen. Antwortet auf jede Umfrage.
Motto: Ich dränge jedem mein Geschwätz auf, ob er will oder nicht.

*Der Umfrager*
Der Umfrager eröffnet Threads wie "Was ist euer Lieblingsspiel" oder "Wieviel 3D Mark Punkte habt ihr". Der einzige Sinn solcher Thread ist es, Replies zu sammeln. Die Aktivitäten des Umfragers rufen meistens den >Nörgler< auf den Plan.
Motto: Ich will Replies sammeln. Dadurch werde ich im Forum berühmt.

*Der Nörgler*
Der Nörgler tritt immer dann in Erscheinung, wenn ein Umfrager sein Unwesen im Forum treibt. Findet es nie unpassend, Texte wie "sone Scheiße will keiner wissen" oder "hau ab mit deinen Scheißumfragen" an den Mann zu bringen.
Motto: Alles Arschlöcher außer ich.

*Der Faule*
Der Faule braucht weder Punkt noch Komma. Seine Shift-Taste trägt bereits eine Staubschicht. Verfasst unlesbare Postings und regt sich darüber auf, wenn sich jemand beschwert.
Motto: ich schreib wie ich wil schule sux ggg

*Der Coole*
Der Coole (auch als kewl bekannt) hat es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, so zu schreiben, daß man es nur unter Aufbringung äußerster Konzentration und mit viel Phantasie entziffern kann. Übersieht leider, daß sich niemand diese Mühe macht, daher sind alle Postings völlig umsonst. Pflegt den Leet (1337) Talk. Ist maximal 12-13 Jahre alt, muß um 8 ins Bett und hat bei Counter-Strike einen Nicknamen wie "b1Gb4dMUsS4FugG4"
Motto: h3r3 w3 4r3 w17h 7h3 50 c4ll3d l337 wr171n6. 7h15 pr0848ly 15 7h3 h4rd357 w4y 0f wr171n6 4nd w1ll 74k3 4 l0n6 71m3. 1f y0u d0 7h15 1n 7h3 ch4nn3l y0u'll pr0848ly 83 l4u6h3d 47 4nd 83 k1ck3d!!!!!!1111


----------



## TheRealBlade (9. April 2002)

hm ok also ich bin der faule und noch eine gruppe die du vergesen hast die nichts tuer so wie ich antworte nur auf jedes 1000enste post und sonnst guck ich immer nur. also diese nur zu gucker fehlen noch.
ach so und die in die signatur schrieber gibts auch noch.

ach so für rechtschreibfehler nehm ich keine garantie und ich weis das ich keine punkte mach und meine shifttaste kaputt ist


----------



## MC_Donald (9. April 2002)

lol schön geschrieben  
Und was da schreibst ist ja so wahr *g* Oh man ich sollte das *g* lassen ich will nicht der witzige sein!

Mhh ich überleg gerade welcher ich bin, aber ich glaub ich bin mehreres gemischt!


----------



## Benutzername (9. April 2002)

> lol schön geschrieben
> Und was da schreibst ist ja so wahr *g* Oh man ich sollte das *g* lassen ich will nicht der witzige sein!
> 
> Mhh ich überleg gerade welcher ich bin, aber ich glaub ich bin mehreres gemischt!



Mischformen treten natürlich auch häufig auf. Nicht selten anzutreffen sind zum Beispiel der grinsende Schwätzer oder der übertreibende Wichtigtuer.


----------



## SirDregan (9. April 2002)

> hm ok also ich bin der faule und noch eine gruppe die du vergesen hast die nichts tuer so wie ich antworte nur auf jedes 1000enste post und sonnst guck ich immer nur. also diese nur zu gucker fehlen noch.
> ach so und die in die signatur schrieber gibts auch noch.
> 
> ach so für rechtschreibfehler nehm ich keine garantie und ich weis das ich keine punkte mach und meine shifttaste kaputt ist



Ich bin der Überkorrekte, will aber keinen Stern  *gGg*
Ausserdem noch der Grinser und manchmal sogar der Schwätzer *schäm*
Ganz ganz s3lt3n sogar m4l der C00l3 *loool*

wie nennt man diese Mischrasse?
genau, >>> SirDregan <<<!

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## SUP3RFLY (9. April 2002)

wirklich aufmerksam beobachtet, und schön hingeschrieben, 
respekt. So lustiges zeug sollte es ma öfter geben


----------



## Matrane (9. April 2002)

Genau das ist meine Vorstellung eines interessanten Forums. Und denk dran Benutzername: wenn es sie alle nicht gäbe, hättest auch du was besseres mit deiner Zeit anfangen können, als das hier zu schreiben z.B. der alten Dame gegenüber ihren Müll raustragen. Mr. Perfect 

Denn es gibt da noch eine Gruppe: Die, die alles analysieren um mit Hilfe kaum versteckter Sozialkritik auf sich (und nicht unbedingt auf das Kritisierte) aufmerksam zu machen 
Motto: Ich wills zwar nicht so recht zugeben, aber eigentlich weiß ich alles besser


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. April 2002)

> Der Grinser
> Der Grinser hat 3 Möglichkeiten, einen Satz zu beenden, nämlich *g*, *gg* und *ggg*. Kreativgrinser wandeln das gelegentlich ab in *g+ oder +g*. Die durchschnittliche Smiley-pro-Posting-Rate beträgt 10/1.
> Motto: Ich bin lustig. Wirklich.
> 
> ...



Die da oben bin ich *gg*. Aber jetzt lass uns über ... Hundefutter diskutieren: Schappi ist kewl!
[Oh, nein, ich bin ja nicht cool!]
*korrigier* Schappi ist gut!




> Der Überkorrekte
> Der Überkorrekte ist Sternträger. Oder er will einer werden. Löscht viel, hauptsächlich Warez-Links. Hat vermutlich selbst zuhause die Schränke voller Raubkopien. Ist der Meinung, daß ohne ihn nichts geht.
> Motto: Lead. Don't follow.


Das ist aber gemeint. Stimmt sicherlich, aber das zu erwähnen ist fies *gg+


----------



## Cania (9. April 2002)

> wie "b1Gb4dMUsS4FugG4"


*angestrengt nachdenk*


----------



## wildman (10. April 2002)

Hab ne multiple Persönlichkeit 
Außerdem bin ich oft eine Unterart des Grinsers ... der Lächler


----------



## All (10. April 2002)

_- Der Wichtigtuer
- Der Grinser
- Der Planlose
- Der Verärgerte
- Der Schwätzer
- Der Überkorrekte
- Der Politfreak
- Der Übertreiber
- Der Umfrager
- Der Nörgler
- Der Faule
- Der Coole
_

Haste auch für jeden Typ ein Beispiel parat ?


----------



## Cania (10. April 2002)

*Der Philosoph *
Er verbringt die Nächte damit, sich komplizierte Fragen auszudenken, die die Welt nicht braucht. Ist meist bekennender Atheist und provoziert absichtlich mit threads, in denen Platz für alle möglichen Arten von Verschwörungstheorien ist. Ergötzt sich daran, sich die allervrrücktesten Erklärungen für die Entstehung des Alls auszudenken oder eine Definition für Begriffe wie Wahrheit, Moral oder auch Liebe zu fordern.
Motto: Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht? 

*Der Zweitnickuser *
Ist ebenfalls meist Sternträger. Benutzt seine(n) Zweitnick(s), um in den Foren mal richtig stunk zu machen, wenn ihm langweilig ist. Ein User, der nur wenige Beiträge hat, die aber allesamt äußerst kritischer, wenn nicht sogar denunzierender Natur sind. Ruft des öfteren den >Fakejäger< in Erscheinung. Seltener ist die Spezies Mottonick anzutreffen. Wird verwendet, um seinen postings das gewisse Etwas zu verleihen.
Motto: Das wollte ich Euch schon immer mal sagen.

*Der Religionsfanatiker *
Kein Forum kann ohne ihn auskommen. Er muß das Internet missionieren, er rettet die Seelen aller. Stürzt sich begeistert auf jeden thread, der auch nur entfernt mit Gott zu tun hat. Er verteidigt oftmals ganz allein den rechten Glauben gegen eine Horde von stupiden Heiden, die sich einfach nicht bekehren lassen wollen.
Motto: Egal, was ihr für Argumente bringt, Gott beschützt mich.

*Der Zyniker *
Macht nur selten Bemerkungen, dann aber deftige. Sein Geschreibsel beinhaltet stets einen [öfter auch zwischen den Zeilen versteckten]Seitenhieb aufs System. Seine Posts enden ebenfalls fast immer mit einem *g* daher wird er manchmal mit dem <Grinser> verwechselt. Bei diesem User sollen sie jedoch die Ironie anzeigen.
Motto: Konstruktive Vorschläge sind out, destruktive Kritik ist in.

*Der Fakejäger *
Vermutet hinter jedem Neuling einen Zweitnick und hinter jedem User, der sich als weiblich zu erkennen gibt, einen Fake. Fällt durch Aussagen wie "Komisch, daß du erst so und so viel Posts hast" auf. Tritt öfter im Chat in Erscheinung. Fragt auch schonmal: "Kann es sein, daß du der xyz bist?" Oder auch:"Kennst du den xyz? Der schreibt genau wie du."
Motto: Nur weil Sie paranoid sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß Sie nicht verfolgt werden.

*Der Geheimnisvolle*
Gibt sich vor einem Post allerhöchste Mühe, diesen so sehr zu verschlüsseln, daß jeder User erst zwei- oder dreimal nachlesen muß, bevor er den Sinn versteht. Versteckt in jeder Zeile mindestens 5 Wortspiele. Schreibt herzlich wenig, erweckt aber den Eindruck überall gegenwärtig zu sein.
Motto: Ihr werdet noch in 100 Jahren sehnsuchtsvoll an meine tollen Posts denken.

*Der Ja-Sager *
Hat zwar zu nichts eine eigene Meinung, aber zu allem etwas zu sagen. Seine Posts ähneln denen des >Schwätzers<. Der Unterschied liegt darin, daß er oftmals einfach nochmal die Antwort seiner Vorgänger in leicht abgewandelter Form wiederholt, um auch etwas wichtiges beigetragen zu haben.
Motto: Seh ich genauso.

*Der Provokateur*
Ein zumeist hochintelligenter User mit einschlägiger Bildung in Jura und/oder Psychologie. Kommt nur ins Forum um gezielt andere User zu beleidigen und anzuflamen, ohne gegen die Netiquette zu verstoßen. Sobald sich ein Admin einmischt, zeigt er Einsicht, um dann Tags darauf wieder zu provozieren. Lacht sich heimlich die ganze Zeit über ins Fäustchen, wenn sich genug User mit ihm rumschlagen. Je nach Toleranz der Admins wird er früher oder später entfernt.
Motto: Mal sehen, wie weit ich gehen kann.

.... *lach* [ _to be continued_ ] ....


----------



## plauauau (10. April 2002)

zu erwähnen seien da noch die......
 "jeden menschen in eine schublade stecken müssen" user


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2002)

> Der Wichtigtuer   Der Planlose    Der Verärgerte    Der Schwätzer   Der Politfreak   Der Umfrager   Der Nörgler    Der Coole



...bin ich alles nicht... *schnauferleichtert*




> Der Grinser
> Der Grinser hat 3 Möglichkeiten, einen Satz zu beenden, nämlich *g*, *gg* und *ggg*.



ein klein wenig.ich hab meist in jedem zweitem posting (posting, nicht satz!) ein *g* oder einen smiley, aber nicht weil ich glaube, dass ein satz wie "...mein PC ist auch schon mal abgeschmiert" witzig ist, sondern weil ich dann wirklich was witziges geschrieben hab (oder es zumindest versucht hab...) bzw. andeuten will, dass der satz nicht ganz ernst gemeint war (sonst riecht das ungewollt nach ärger...).




> Der Überkorrekte
> Der Überkorrekte ist Sternträger. Oder er will einer werden. Löscht viel, hauptsächlich Warez-Links. Hat vermutlich selbst zuhause die Schränke voller Raubkopien. Ist der Meinung, daß ohne ihn nichts geht.



eher nur korrekt (nicht ÜBER...). bin sternenträger ohne löschrechte, die will ich aber auch gar nicht. wenn ich aber warezlinks oder ausgeartete threads sehe, dann meld ich die natürlich, denn sowas schadet sinnlos dem forum. ich such aber nicht danach, ich halt nur die augen auf, falls ich zufällig was entdecke. raubkopien hab ich aber wirklich keine, nur kann das natürlich wiederum jeder schreiben.... und: es geht ALLES auch ohne mich... 




> Der Übertreiber
> Der Übertreiber eröffnet jeden Tag mindestens drei Threads und kann nicht ruhig schlafen, wenn er nicht in mindestens 20 anderen Threads seine Meinung abgegeben hat. Wirft Hilfesuchenden meist sinnlose Suchmaschinen-Ergebnisse entgegen. Antwortet auf jede Umfrage.
> Motto: Ich dränge jedem mein Geschwätz auf, ob er will oder nicht.



ein wenig. ich geh mind. einmal am tag ins forum und öffne jeden thread, dessen titel mich anspricht, bzw. bei fragen öffne ich die themen, zu denen ich was weiß und antworte, falls sonst noch keiner geantwortet hat (aber nur dinge, die wirklich stimmen und quellen, die ich selbst kenne - also niemals nur suchmaschinen-ergebnisse).




> Der Faule
> Der Faule braucht weder Punkt noch Komma. Seine Shift-Taste trägt bereits eine Staubschicht. Verfasst unlesbare Postings und regt sich darüber auf, wenn sich jemand beschwert.



nur bedingt. shift-taste ja, denn ich will hier kommunizieren und nicht publizieren. rechtschreibfehler versuche ich zu vermeiden, und dass ich keine groß/kleinschreibung beachte, darüber hat sich bisher keiner beschwert. es schreibt sich einfach schneller ohne shifttaste, da man sonst im eifer des geschreibsels zu oft erst mit dem zweiten/dritten buchstaben die shifttaste erwischt, dann kommt so was raus wie "mEine Meinung zu diesem thEma ist folgende:...". allerdings ist miene shifttase nicht verstaubt, da ich ab und zu etwas hervorheben will und es viel schneller als umständliches "bold machen" geht, wenn ich einfach nur SCHREIE!!!    


cu


----------



## Benutzername (10. April 2002)

> Genau das ist meine Vorstellung eines interessanten Forums. Und denk dran Benutzername: wenn es sie alle nicht gäbe, hättest auch du was besseres mit deiner Zeit anfangen können, als das hier zu schreiben z.B. der alten Dame gegenüber ihren Müll raustragen. Mr. Perfect



Ich habe nie behauptet, daß ich etwas dagegen hätte. Nichts ist schlimmer ein Forum voller politisch korrekter Langweiler.


----------



## Benutzername (10. April 2002)

*Fortsetzung*

*Der Schwafler*
Der Schwafler verfasst ausschließlich Postings von mindestens 10000 Zeichen Länge. Versteht es, seitenlang um den heißen Brei herumzureden. Am Ende ist man so schlau wie vorher.
Motto: zu lang, um es hier zu vermerken.

*Der Kopierer*
Der Kopierer sucht sich auf autsch.de oder anderen Witzeseiten komische Texte und kopiert sie ins Forum. Natürlich ohne Quellenangabe. Dies geschieht in der einzigen Absicht, von den anderen als witzig angesehen zu werden und möglichst viele Replies zu sammeln. Der Kopierer ist entfernt mit dem >Umfrager< verwandt.
Motto: Strg-C forever.

*Der Jammerlappen*
Der Jammerlappen sucht jede Gelegenheit, um sich über verschobene Releasedates von Spielen, weggelassene Futurama-Folgen oder ähnlichen Unsinn auszuheulen. Seine Postings sind meistens in Großbuchstaben verfasst und mit Unmengen an Ausrufezeichen versehen.
Motto: WAAAAHHHH! Ich kann ohne dieses Spiel/diese Serie nicht leben!!!!!!!

*Der Besserwisser*
Der Besserwisser läßt keine andere Meinung als die eigene gelten. Ist entfernt mit dem >Politfreak< verwandt, hat jedoch ein erweitertes Themengebiet. Egal, worum es geht, seien es nun Egoshooter, Bücher, Kaffeefilterwerbungen, Kühlschrankmarken oder die erweiterte Schmierfähigkeit von Synthetiköl, er hat grundsätzlich bessere Kenntnisse als jeder andere. Denkt er jedenfalls. Schreibt meistens in einem rechthaberischen Tonfall und wird deswegen gelegentlich mit dem >Rechthaber< verwechselt.
Motto: Fragt mich, ich weiß alles.

*Der Rechthaber*
Der Rechthaber stellt Behauptungen auf und macht jeden nieder, der es wagt, eine andere Meinung zu haben. Seine Threads sehen etwa so aus: "CS IST DER BESTE ZOCK ALLER ZEITEN!!!!!!!11". Jeder Widerspruch schmettert er vehement ab, meistens indem er dem Gegenüber mangelnde Zurechnungsfähigkeit nachzuweisen versucht.
Motto: Du hast ja keine Ahnung.

*Der Signaturkünstler*
Der Signaturkünstler verbringt Tage und Wochen damit, seine Signatur zu pflegen. Darin findet sich die komplette Rechnerkonfiguration (siehe auch >Der Benchmarker<), rulz- und sux-Listen für Spiele, rulz- und sux-Listen für Haargelmarken, ein paar Dutzend Smileys und die Texte der 20 Lieblingssongs. Seine Postings beschränken sich auf Einzeiler, da sie ohnehin nur ein Vorwand sind, um mit der Signatur anzugeben. Ist zu Tode gekränkt, wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert.
Motto: Walking down the road with a dozen pals of mine/Looking for some aggro just to pass the time/We met a stupid Hippie who tried to run away/I punched him in the nose just to pass the time of day usw.

*Der Benchmarker*
Der Benchmarker ist mit nichts anderem beschäftigt als Tag und Nacht verschiedene Benchmarks laufen zu lassen. Er ist entfernt mit dem >Signaturkünstler< verwandt, denn seine Signatur besteht ebenfalls aus der kompletten Rechnerkonfiguration, allerdings inklusive Zweit-, Dritt- und Viertrechner, sämtlicher jemals gekauften und verkauften Einzelteile, 3D-Mark-Ergebnisse jeder möglichen Zusammenstellung dieser Teile und in Klammern gesetzte Anmerkungen zu jedem Test betreffend Uhrzeit, Datum und Zimmertemperatur. Gibt damit an, mit seiner "Höllenmaschine" jedes erhältliche Spiel ohne Probleme spielen zu können. Leider hat er keine Zeit mehr zum Spielen.
Motto: 8326 Punkte? Wenn ich noch ein bißchen im BIOS rummache, auf Vollmond warte und die Heizung ausmache, komme ich vielleicht auf 8329!


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*

wer war nochmal derjenige, der seinen Senf ueberall dazugeben muss?

naja wie auch immer
wenn man keine smilies dazusetzt soll es (was auch imme es ist) ernst gemeint sein
aber solche ernstgemeinten sachen koennen durchaus veraergern.
Das mit der in eine schublade stecken wurde ja schon erwaehnt, ich stimme dem nur bei (da gabs doch auch ne gruppe oder)

Meine meinung?
es gibt vielleicht  einen user der vielleicht nur in eine schublade passt der bin ich naemlich

* der sich bei jeder kritik angesprochen gefuehlte*

aber warscheinlich bin ich auch einfach nur der staenker, der sich in seiner anonymitaet suhlt


----------



## Benutzername (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> wer war nochmal derjenige, der seinen Senf ueberall dazugeben muss?
> 
> naja wie auch immer
> wenn man keine smilies dazusetzt soll es (was auch imme es ist) ernst gemeint sein
> ...



Du hast den anderen, die sich vielleicht angesprochen fühlen, immerhin etwas voraus: Du hast geantwortet. Ich wollte niemanden angreifen und habe deshalb keine Namen genannt, aber es ist wirklich interessant, wer hier alles _nicht_ antwortet. Abgesehen davon ist dieser Thread nicht zum Stänkern gedacht, sondern zum Lachen.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> . Abgesehen davon ist dieser Thread nicht zum Stänkern gedacht, sondern zum Lachen.



oh

vielleicht haben dann einige (inklusive mir), ich sage vielleicht, dummerweise die sache zu ernst genommen .
Jetzt im nachhinein ists schon voll lustig

(vor allem dass cania sich nicht beherrschen kann und auch ein paar arten von benutzern einfuegen musste)
hihi


----------



## jayjay (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> Ich wollte niemanden angreifen und habe deshalb keine Namen genannt, aber es ist wirklich interessant, wer hier alles nicht antwortet.



lol. daraus sollte man lieber keine voreiligen schlüsse ziehen *g*
aber namen nennen ist immer ziemlich lustig, also mach mal...


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> > Ich wollte niemanden angreifen und habe deshalb keine Namen genannt, aber es ist wirklich interessant, wer hier alles nicht antwortet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja bitte bitte ich moechte auch wissen wen du so im gedaechtnis hattes!*bettel*


----------



## Benutzername (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> > Ich wollte niemanden angreifen und habe deshalb keine Namen genannt, aber es ist wirklich interessant, wer hier alles nicht antwortet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versucht ihr es doch mal. Wer könnte gemeint sein?


----------



## Cania (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> (vor allem dass cania sich nicht beherrschen kann und auch ein paar arten von benutzern einfuegen musste)
> hihi



Huch *g* Ich hab das von Anfang an als Joke aufgefasst. Dachte nicht, daß das alle so ernst nehmen würden. Und das [to be continued] hab ich als Aufforderung gesehen *grübel*. Bin ich jetzt komisch? 

St... ähhh Kleckerlätzchen, du wirst doch nicht immernoch sauer sein? :> 

Grüße Cania (bekennende Besserwisserin und Wichtigtuerin usw...)


----------



## NGMA (10. April 2002)

Ich finde mich irgendwie in keinem wieder.
Ich bin wohl einzigartig.
Ich gehöre zur Gattung der Militaristen.
Ich falle vorallem durch Kriegverherlichende Beitrage auf.
Ich hab auch schon mal zum Krieg gegen den Irak aufgerufen.
Dann wollte ich mal zum Militaristen des PCG-Forums ernannt werden,
diese Idee stieß leider auf wenig Zustimmung.
Dann hab ich mich auch schon abfällig gegen Österreichern, Israelis und Franzosen geäußert. Sorry an dieser Stelle, war nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## wildman (10. April 2002)

> (...)
> Dann hab ich mich auch schon abfällig gegen Österreichern, Israelis und Franzosen geäußert. Sorry an dieser Stelle, war nicht persönlich gemeint.



Als könnte Dir irgend jemand hier abfällige Bemerkungen über Franzosen übel nehmen


----------



## Wurstbrot (10. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> > > Ich wollte niemanden angreifen und habe deshalb keine Namen genannt, aber es ist wirklich interessant, wer hier alles nicht antwortet.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ich erkenne da so einige *g*
Auf mich trifft wohl am ehesten grinsender Überkorrekter oder sowas zu *grübel*


----------



## Omnibrain (10. April 2002)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal eine Umfrage straten, wie z.B, "was habt ihr für ein Haustier", oder wer von euch ist Einzelkind.....
Dazu fällt mir nur noch (_._) ein!

Schönen Tag noch!

MfG

Omnibrain


----------



## plauauau (11. April 2002)

hahaa finds ja zu lustig wie sich menschen gleich immer irgendwo einordnen müssen, wenn es denn eine "schablone" gibt, anstatt so zu sein, wie man ist und garnicht erst weiter drüber nachtdenkt. 
oberflächliches klischeedenken nenn ich das :  )

ps: nicht der verfasser, sondern diejenigen, die drauf antworten sind gemeint. selber schuld


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (11. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> St... ähhh Kleckerlätzchen, du wirst doch nicht immernoch sauer sein? :>
> 
> Grüße Cania (bekennende Besserwisserin und Wichtigtuerin usw...)



Sauer? ich bin doch nicht sauer  
Ich dachte nur ich koennte meiner schublade (Noergler) mal wieder gerecht werden

P.s. wie kannst du dich bloss noch an meinen alten nick errinnern??



Fazit: ich dachte auch dass das ein scherz sei


----------



## Cania (11. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> > _Zitat von Cania_
> > St... ähhh Kleckerlätzchen, du wirst doch nicht immernoch sauer sein? :>
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, da bin ich nun aber beruhigt. 
Mich an deinen alten Nick zu erinnern, ist an sich nicht soooo schwer... Ich kenne jemanden, der hat das als Hobby, Leute nur mit ihren alten Nicks oder Vornamen anzusprechen. 
Vermutlich ist es auch bloß ein Scherz, aber wie sagt man so schön? Getroffene Hunde bellen. 

Grüße Cania

P.S.: *Vote for Hall of Fame*


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (11. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> P.S.: Vote for Hall of Fame



wofuer ist die eigentlich?


----------



## Cania (11. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> wofuer ist die eigentlich?


http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=711286&father_id=0&message_id=711286&count_reply=9&group_id=61
eat this *g*

Darein werden threads mit nachhaltigem Informations und/oder Unterhaltungswert verschoben. So wie hier:
http://best-of-netdigest.de/

[edit] nu habschs doch noch gefünden [/edit]


----------



## smashthesystem (11. April 2002)

> Ich finde mich irgendwie in keinem wieder.
> Ich bin wohl einzigartig.
> Ich gehöre zur Gattung der Militaristen.
> Ich falle vorallem durch Kriegverherlichende Beitrage auf.
> ...



Du gehörst eher zu der Gattung der Idioten und Dummschwätzer.
Ganz nach dem Motto "Ich bin schon mal mit meinem Vater Panzer gefahren, deswegen will ich Soldat werden, und am liebsten in den Irak geschickt werden". Und das war persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (12. April 2002)

*AW: Fortsetzung*



> http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=711286&father_id=0&message_id=711286&count_reply=9&group_id=61
> eat this *g*


hm danke, hat lecker geschmeckt*g*


> Darein werden threads mit nachhaltigem Informations und/oder Unterhaltungswert verschoben. So wie hier:
> http://best-of-netdigest.de/


keine lust nachzuschauen...



> [edit] nu habschs doch noch gefünden [/edit]



puh da haste ja glueck gehabt


----------



## Benutzername (12. April 2002)

*Fortsetzung #2*

*Der BPJS-Hasser*
Der BPJS-Hasser läßt keine Gelegenheit aus, seinem Unmut über den deutschen Jugendschutz Ausdruck zu verleihen. Hat ein Bild der BPJS-Vorsitzenden Elke Monssen-Engberding an der Wand hängen und immer eine Handvoll Dartpfeile zur Hand. Seine Postings zeichnen sich in erster Linie durch Aggressivität und Dummheit aus. Etwa so: "Diese blöden Schwuchteln indizieren Doom 3 bestimmt im Voraus!" Was auffällt, ist absolute Unkenntnis über die Vorgehensweisen der Bundesprüfstelle. Hat keinen blassen Schimmer, welche Spiele indiziert oder beschlagnahmt sind und welche nicht.
Motto: DOOM = Massaker = Blut = BPJS = indiziert = muss ich haben!

*Das Püppchen*
Das Püppchen ist weiblich und hat eine eigene Homepage, auf der hauptsächlich Halbnackt-Bilder zu sehen sind. Püppchen beim Sonnenbaden, Püppchen beim Plantschen im Meer. Hält sich selbst für außerordentlich hübsch und macht deswegen mit "Hallo, ich bins"-Threads auf sich aufmerksam, welche außer einem Link auf die Homepage nichts Sinnvolles enthalten. Versteht keinen Spaß, wenn sich jemand darüber lustig macht.
Motto: Ich bin toll.

*Der Filmkenner*
Der Filmkenner hat zu jeder Situation das passende Filmzitat zur Hand. Macht sich über andere Leute lustig, die etwas Besseres zu tun haben als Filmdialoge auswendig zu lernen. Er gibt gerne damit an zu wissen, wer der Assistenz-Kostümdesigner im ersten Homevideo von Peter Jackson war. Leider interessiert das niemanden.
Motto: I can see your Wuffel.

*Der StarWars-Fan*
Der Fan hat alle StarWars-Filme als Original-Videokassette, als DVD Collectors Edition, als DivX-Rips aus dem Internet und vom Fernsehen aufgenommen. Sieht sich trotzdem die 9. Wiederholung im Fernsehen inklusive 20 Werbeunterbrechungen an. Gibt mehr Geld für Merchandising aus als für Essen und Trinken. Ist im Besitz von 300 verschiedenen StarWars-T-Shirts, die er noch nie getragen hat. Bekommt Ärger im Rathaus, weil er für seinen Personalausweis ein Paßbild einreicht, auf dem er einen Sturmtruppen-Helm trägt. Kauft jedes noch so schlechte Computerspiel, solange nur StarWars draufsteht.
Motto: Die Macht ist mit mir.

*Der Homepage-Bastler*
Der Homepage-Bastler programmiert den ganzen Tag an seiner Homepage herum. Lacht über jeden, der Dreamweaver oder Frontpage benutzt und schwört auf sein Notepad. Findet gelegentlich die Zeit, ins Forum zu schauen und unkonzentriert im falschen Thread den falschen Kommentar loszulassen. Er kommt selten auf mehr als drei Stunden Schlaf und hält seinen Informatiklehrer für einen unfähigen Trottel, nur weil der nicht weiß, wie man externe CSS-Sheets macht. Ruft jeden Tag seine Homepage im Internet auf und drückt hundertmal auf aktualisieren, damit der Counter steigt.
Motto: <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="629">

*Der UBB-Anpreiser*
Der UBB-Anpreiser ist vorwiegend daran interessiert, die PC-Games-Forensoftware schlechtzumachen und Selbstbeweihräucherungs-Bildchenonlinestell-Gästerbücher anzupreisen. Hat in keinster Weise Verständnis dafür, daß manche lieber ein vernünftiges Forum haben wollen anstelle eines billigen Spammerboards. Steht auf Avatare, auch wenn ein Thread mit 3 Replies deswegen fünf Minuten lädt. Hat noch nie etwas von der Thread-Ansicht gehört.
Motto: Dieses Board ist nun mal wirklich veraltet!

*Der Online-Redakteur*
Der Online-Redakteur ist eine intelligentere Weiterentwicklung des >Homepage-Bastlers<. Bis auf einige Ausnahmen ist er nur Gelegenheitsgrinser, ansonsten gibt er sich todernst und sachlich. Ihm platzt leicht der Kragen, wenn ein >UBB-Anpreiser< sein Unwesen treibt. Träumt nachts von Rollbacksegmenten, Attached Libraries und Java-Applets.
Motto: Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.


----------

